# UEFA Europa league 29 Mar



## OddsPoster (Mar 25, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
29 Mar 22:05 Atletico Madrid - Hannover 96 1.53 3.90 6.50 +155  
29 Mar 22:05 AZ Alkmaar - Valencia CF 2.63 3.25 2.65 +145  
29 Mar 22:05 FC Schalke 04 - Athletic Bilbao 2.30 3.30 3.10 +150  
29 Mar 22:05 Sporting Lisbon - Metalist Kharkiv 2.00 3.20 4.00 +145


----------



## BetAdvice (Mar 29, 2012)

FC Schalke 04 - Athletic Bilbao   both team to score 
This will be a very interesting game. Schalke is very strong at home and I don't expect that they lost this game. With the other side Athletic is now well respected team after they eliminated Man. Utd.

Schalke 

Schalke	 2-0	Leverkusen         
Schalke	 4-1	Twente
Schalke	 3-1	Hamburg
Schalke	 3-1*	Plzen
Schalke	 4-0	Wolfsburg
Schalke	 1-1	Mainz

Atl Madrid	 2-1	Ath Bilbao
Osasuna	 2-1	Ath Bilbao
Man Utd	 2-3	Ath Bilbao
Villarreal	 2-2	Ath Bilbao
Lokomotiv Moscow	 2-1	Ath Bilbao
Betis	 2-1	Ath Bilbao

You can try over 2.5 goals

Good luck!


----------

